# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  УПД в Комплексной конфигурации

## valrenmar

Доброго времени суток!
Проблема в следующем:
Есть типовая конфигурация "Комплексная" 7.70.541
При формировании печатной формы универсального передаточного документа в поле "Грузоотправитель и его адрес:" выводится "он же". Необходимо заполнить реквизитами Продавца.
В поле "Валюта: наименование, код" - пусто. Нужно прописать "Российский рубль, 643"
В полях "Товар передал..." и "Ответственный..." нужно указать директора.

Подскажите пожалуйста, куда копать?

Пытался найти форму УПД в конфигураторе, не вышло.
Есть внешняя обработка, но результат ее действия аналогичный типовой...

Заранее благодарен за адекватные ответы!!!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго времени суток!
> Проблема в следующем:
> Есть типовая конфигурация "Комплексная" 7.70.541
> При формировании печатной формы универсального передаточного документа в поле "Грузоотправитель и его адрес:" выводится "он же". Необходимо заполнить реквизитами Продавца.
> В поле "Валюта: наименование, код" - пусто. Нужно прописать "Российский рубль, 643"
> В полях "Товар передал..." и "Ответственный..." нужно указать директора.
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста, куда копать?
> 
> ...


Это не сложно)) А у тебя есть ВПФ УПД или только встроенная в конфигурацию?

----------


## valrenmar

> Это не сложно)) А у тебя есть ВПФ УПД или только встроенная в конфигурацию?


Есть внешняя, но "кривая" какая-то.
В идеале встроенную подпилить, если это возможно

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Есть внешняя, но "кривая" какая-то.
> В идеале встроенную подпилить, если это возможно


у встроенной есть 1 минус.. При обнове слетит всё.. что менял..

---------- Post added at 23:53 ---------- Previous post was at 23:47 ----------

Если запомнишь, что я поменяю.. То сможешь потом сам править при обнове..

---------- Post added 17.01.2015 at 00:09 ---------- Previous post was 16.01.2015 at 23:53 ----------

Ау ты тут?

---------- Post added at 00:26 ---------- Previous post was at 00:09 ----------

Мдя.. просил, а сам молчит.. ушёл спать.. Даже ВПФ УПД нашёл..

----------


## valrenmar

> у встроенной есть 1 минус.. При обнове слетит всё.. что менял..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 23:53 ---------- Previous post was at 23:47 ----------
> 
> Если запомнишь, что я поменяю.. То сможешь потом сам править при обнове..
> 
> ---------- Post added 17.01.2015 at 00:09 ---------- Previous post was 16.01.2015 at 23:53 ----------
> 
> Ау ты тут?
> ...


Здесь я! Я запомню, что менять!!!

----------


## valrenmar

> у встроенной есть 1 минус.. При обнове слетит всё.. что менял..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 23:53 ---------- Previous post was at 23:47 ----------
> 
> Если запомнишь, что я поменяю.. То сможешь потом сам править при обнове..
> 
> ---------- Post added 17.01.2015 at 00:09 ---------- Previous post was 16.01.2015 at 23:53 ----------
> 
> Ау ты тут?
> ...


Проблема до сих пор актуальна, жду решения.

----------

